
Woman who can smell Parkinson's disease helps scientists develop first test - joelennon
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/12/18/woman-can-smell-parkinsons-disease-helps-scientists-develop/
======
sekh60
I really hope we get a readily accessible test. My father-in-law has it and it
would really help my wife and I plan for the future if we knew she was going
to develop it later.

